# Very tiny light at the end of the tunnel



## RSmith (Apr 26, 2014)

After reading just a few posts, it appears that I've already experienced what alot of you are experiencing. I have had GERD symptoms, along with chronic, SEVERE nausea and abdominal distention for 2.4 years now. I've been hospitalized 20+ times, and have been to four states seeking a diagnosis from "specialists." So I have some experience with this topic. Anyone just starting with this ailment, please feel free to pick my brain if you think it may help you.

I have now been scheduled for fundoliplication surgery on May 9th. I'm trying to find others that have had the nausea and distention like I have, and that have gone through this surgery. Did the nausea go away after surgery? Did the distention go down after surgery? Any post-op horror stories, or successes? I'm scared to death to go through this surgery, and still be as sick as I am now, or worse. Any help or opinions, greatly appreciated.


----------

